# Zebra Danios



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone. I was just wondering how many zebra danios I should keep together in my 46 gallon tank if I want them to school. They currently all do their own thing and it would be cool if they would stick together as a group once in awhile. Thanks!!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

6-8 of them should make them school


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got 6 of them in my 25 Gallon, one's an offspring of the group. They will school but they also go about and do thair own thing. Then they race around like mad and scatter eggs. Which was how I got the offspring. But don't expect offspring though, you need to get them out the tank or the parents will enjoy the easy snack.

You could easily go with 12 or more. they are gorgeous fish. if you look at them, they have blues in their "black stripes" under some lights.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A nice school would consist of 20 or so, but it all depends what else is going into the tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That would be gorgeous.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to pick up a few more. I'm also going to see about getting some more flow in the tank and see if they like it.


----------

